# Slingshot of the Year 2013 - The Winner!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*Congratulations to the Winner of Slingshot of the year, 2013*​*Flippinout's "Starship XP Class"*​













Nathan ended 2013 with a bang, posting this magnificent starship on the last day of the year.​Congratulations to Flippinout and to all the nominees for raising the bar in terms of what we think of as a great slingshot. You guys are awesome! I can't wait to see what next year's crop of nominees looks like after the fantastic group from 2013 :thumbsup:​


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

:bowdown: :bowdown: Congrats Nathan!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Well deserved that is a beautiful Star-ship.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow, the second year in a row too. Congrats Nathan!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Congratulations Nathan your work is exquisite :bowdown:

:bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Congratulations Nathan&#8230;..awesome compilation!!! LBH2


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Well deserved indeed. That is one of the most bad ass slingshots ever created.

:bowdown:


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Best ever!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to Nathan and All other STOM winners!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

a lovely piece of work !! Well deserved!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

you deserve it nathan!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats Nathan!!


----------



## Tyranta (Oct 30, 2013)

Amazing craftsmanship on this one! Well deserved.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congrats, Nathan. That starship's out of this world.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you all! It is a great honor to receive this recognition from my peers and only stokes the fire of love for slingshots.

Here is to 2014 and all the great things that will transpire in our small but growing community of slingshot enthusiasts!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats Nathan! A well deserved honor for an ambassador of our sport as well as a master craftsman. 
Be well,
SF


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hip hip horray! Congrats on a fork well done sir.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations Nathan.

Well earned indeed, She's a wonderful beast of a beauty.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah Buddy! Great design,awesome craftsmanship,and just super good looking too-PLUS IT'S A STARSHIP!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations to a Master Craftsman! Nathan well done.


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Good job buddy, I'm proud of you!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Grats !

P.S.: Why is the topic title ss of the year 2014 ??


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's an awesome slingshot. Definitely worth 40% on top!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lovely work. Well deserved plaudits.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

That is one heck of a slingshot! well deserved, Congrats Nathan.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Grats !
> 
> P.S.: Why is the topic title ss of the year 2014 ??


What? No it's not. No idea what you're talking about


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

What a beautiful slingshot! Well deserved!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Great work Nathan.

As we know, hats off to all the great work in 2013.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Congratulations on a well deserved award. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats Bud

Rick


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

congrats Nathan you are the best


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

congrats Nathan you deserve the title more than anyone else :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------

